# Leatt brace - really worth it?



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been considering a Leatt brace and doing some research between the EVS and Leatt neck braces. Can anyone empirically say they are worth it?

Also, do these number actually say anything to anyone? How do you decode these graphs? How many Nm or G's does it take to break a neck?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

who cares bout graphs......I am getting one.....because

1) I like to walk
2) I like to surf
3) I like to bike
4) I like to eat
5) I like to have sex
6) I like racing Go-Karts
7) I like to swim

and one fvck up can take that all away


----------



## bryguy6631 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Leatt-neck-brace-review-2009.html


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Mountain biking is risky regardless of what kind you do. You roll the dice regardless. All personal choice.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

SMT pretty much summed it up
IMO the cost is worth it, when i start racing DH, first thing ill be investing in is one of these
$700 is better than being a vegetable for the rest of your life
I know this first hand
My cousin crashed his motorbike when he was 16
hes now paralysed for the rest of his life


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think "worth" is the appropriate word of choice. I think it's in a sense like a full face helmet. You hope you never need it, but if you have it, you can have a moment when you say "It could have been worse". I used my helmet before to stop head injuries, but the face mask hasn't done much yet. Hopefully it won't have to, but it will be there. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## DownhillR3 (May 10, 2007)

I got mine last April and haven't ridden since without it. It seems to be catching on at the local mountain and I would kill myself knowing that if I broke my neck and something was on the market to help prevent it in the first place.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

My friend watched a kid he was riding moto with break his back, paralyzed waste down for life. Got him to buy one for moto pretty quickly.


----------



## cesper (Jul 8, 2008)

Is insurance worth it? Not until it's too late....:nono:


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree it's pretty pricey but all it takes is just one time. Will the EVO neck brace be a cheaper alternative though?
http://www.evs-sports.com/


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

Worth it? Absolutely

I broke my back a few years ago and was lucky enough to escape with no long-term detrimental effects, but I was millimeters away from not being so lucky. 
I recently bought a Leatt brace for the small amount of DHing I do (and use it whenever I'm wearing a full face), and I can't imagine riding without it.
Can you think of how you'd feel if you fell, broke your neck, and knew you could've prevented it?

Also, regarding the EVO. It's been discussed on many forums, but the lack of adjustability is prohibitive. You need the Leatt Club or Sport models to be able to drop the rear padding down so that you can look far enough ahead on steep DH courses.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes...it is worth it. If you get one...wear it even on the "easier" trails...stuff happens!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I bought one. I love it. It was $450 including tax from a local moto shop. 
Last september I crashed on a jump I've done a million times. I knocked myself out, obviously gained a concussion, shattered my 661 Evolution helmet, kinked my spine, sprained my cervical spine, and tore muscles through-out my neck. 

It took nearly a month before my eyes would focus properly and to stop having black outs.
My balance was pretty messed up too. I spent a few hours in the ER on that one and even with AWESOME health insurance my co-pay was about $500. I figured I got off lucky. If I were my Leatt and prevent any neck injury, I may still end up in a hospital but it's far less likely that I will be leaving in a $10-30,000 wheelchair.

-Kevin


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

As for money, we spend a load on bikes and lift-tickets anyway, so the price is not an argument in my opinion.

As for the hassle of wearing one? I got mine on friday and have only used it one day, but I can allready say that I can't really notice it. I haven't adjusted it all the way to the back yet and I only noticed it when I crouched down and looked far ahead. And it was not annoying or affecting my ability to look far enough ahead. I just noticed it being there. 

My coclusion, your neck is worth it!


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought one last spring and it believe it saved me last fall. The short version of the story is that I really screwed up a stepup and ended up highsiding backwards over a 4 foot drop coming to rest 20-30 feet from where I first hit. I too was out cold for a few seconds. I walked away with some scuffs and cuts, but I was WALKING! I honestly think things could have been worse if I wasnt using the brace.


So, my verdict: WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

*Yes.*

Yes it's worth it. $355 (one of the few products I bought at retail price). Paid for it in full this past weekend during my first trip to Diablo. I dove off the Phantom drop and landed on my head. Walked away with just superficial scrapes.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I actually wore mine when my buddy took me out to ride Moto for the first time. HELLZA sketchy going from 4 years of DH/FR and then getting on a Moto-X bike for the first time. I wrecked 10 minutes into riding on my buddy's 250cc 2-stroke, took out a fence post, and hit my head/neck on the ground pretty hard. Walked away with a few bumps and bruises, and a really sore neck and shoulders, but no major harm done. The Leatt works.

Pictures to prove what it can do:


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Pictures to prove what it can do:


a picture is worth a thousand words...

I wasn't skeptical but it wasn't top of my list of things to spend my cash on. Years of playing rugby in the front row have left me with very strong neck muscles. The rugby and all the othe sports have also taught me to fall pretty well, I've never come down on my head. Last time out on my DH bike, though, i was getting too confident and hit a small step up too quickly for my skills and landed too far into a corner, highsided over the top of the berm and came down on my head and my shoulder. Helmet and armour took the force out of it but it's left me thinking that I was lucky and it's time to get a brace (and a new helmet - MX this time though!).

Prettym1k3, probably the most wortwhile set of photos posted on this site! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I just bought one for moto a few weeks ago and now I won't ride without it. I haven't tried it biking yet but we'll see. Maybe for N*.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Prettym1k3, probably the most wortwhile set of photos posted on this site! :thumbsup:


I just knew the second that I put mine on that it would be a good investment. Most of the parts are replaceable, and I opted for the Club brace that is highly adjustable. I took the time to size it up on my body just right. My wife, my life, and my family are too important to me to take chances. When I mentioned the brace to my wife, she immediately told me to go out and buy one knowing I'd be spending countless days at Northstar this season, as well as racing all spring/summer.

The pictures help because most people don't understand how far a neck can bend on it's own, not to mention how far a neck can bend when under the pressure your own body (and bike) weight, crashing down on top of you, at 20-40mph.

Obviously, the photos on the left show far how I can move my neck under my own power and flexibility. But in a wreck, my neck will flex much, much further. The photos on the right are how far my neck will flex - PERIOD. I also tried grabbing the helmet and pushing it further to the left, right, as well as forward and backward. What you see in the photos on the right is the absolutely limit of how far your neck can move.

Yes, some people say this brace is more likely to brake your collarbone, but I'll tell you what. I'll take a broken collarbone (isn't that the most easily fixed bone in the body?) over a broken neck or back any day.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

100% worth every penny.

Being alive and walking is pretty rad.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Even if the Leatt moves the break further down your spine it's worth it. I'd rather be paralyzed from the waist down than from the next down! Better to be a para than a quadra!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Im increasingly convinced.(?)

I already look 'funny' do to the enormity of the XXXL helmet I need to wear as nothng else fits -- uyes I have a biig head, but this thing is so exagerated.... point is, looking funny is OK versus not walking etc... (I have broken my neck 2x, 1 car wreck, 1 freeride wreck. - and somehow ok (opinion?))

My worry is Im very tall, thin and long neck (giraffe? not!) and concerned on how to make this thing fit well, or at all. With the big and high sitting helmet, there is a great distance between bottom of helmet and shoulders. Im wondering if that will be any issue - or of the design can accommodate me.

Now remember, what many people consider XL, is WAY too small for me - 6'2" 200 is L, not XL... (for example...) me - 6'7" 250.

Help? Encourage me! Ill drop the 700!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Im increasingly convinced.(?)
> 
> I already look 'funny' do to the enormity of the XXXL helmet I need to wear as nothng else fits -- uyes I have a biig head, but this thing is so exagerated.... point is, looking funny is OK versus not walking etc... (I have broken my neck 2x, 1 car wreck, 1 freeride wreck. - and somehow ok (opinion?))
> 
> ...


they can custom fit it for you......


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> Now remember, what many people consider XL, is WAY too small for me - 6'2" 200 is L, not XL... (for example...) me - 6'7" 250.


i had no idea lebron james was into DH. Good luck against the Magic, Bron!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Adventure?*

Does anyone have the cheaper Leatt Adventure model? Apparently it is not as adjustable, but it is $225 vs. $400.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

...or the evs brace? It has adjustable padding and seems more flexible (absorbs energy instead of transferring it other places) than the leatt.... 

IDK, not sure... I can see wearing it with a big mx helmet, but a helmet like the TLD D2 is pretty compact, so there's less leverage on your neck and it won't make contact with the brace in the right place anyway. 

Also, what about the tuck and roll maneuver you might need to pull going otb. It seems like the leatt could interfere, causing more harm than good in some circumstances???


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not worth it. Everyone wants spinners for their wheelchair:


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

So I was riding the other day with a couple of guys and we were talking about night rides, and how much a decent light costs. I was thinking how many people have no problem spending 400-600 on a light but don't feel like the leatt brace is worth the money. I just bought the club brace last night, so my stance is obvious...and realistically not too many people are going to post that they think it is a waste of money but I know plenty of people who have no plans on getting one and would happily throw their money elsewhere. 

A couple of years ago I didn't want to shell out the money for some forearm pads, and sure enough I got part of my chainring through my forearm and it cost me about 10 times the cost of the pads in insurance deductables, nevermind the time off the bike. You can imagine the issues when it comes to your neck.

davec113 - in terms of your comment on the tuck and roll maneauver i'm not sure how much the brace would really limit your tucking. It is going to limit it to the point that it should be limited and anything beyond that I would imagine has a real possibility to cause injury, especially with the force you would be putting on your neck after going over the bars in the first place. 

I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir but the next time you are considering getting that new super tricked out annodized part to save you 3 grams, to go along with your slick new custom powdercoat finish...consider getting a leatt brace instead...as well as the rest of the armor you don't have...so you can enjoy all those tricked out parts for a lot longer!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> So I was riding the other day with a couple of guys and we were talking about night rides, and how much a decent light costs. I was thinking how many people have no problem spending 400-600 on a light but don't feel like the leatt brace is worth the money. I just bought the club brace last night, so my stance is obvious...and realistically not too many people are going to post that they think it is a waste of money but I know plenty of people who have no plans on getting one and would happily throw their money elsewhere.
> 
> A couple of years ago I didn't want to shell out the money for some forearm pads, and sure enough I got part of my chainring through my forearm and it cost me about 10 times the cost of the pads in insurance deductables, nevermind the time off the bike. You can imagine the issues when it comes to your neck.
> 
> ...


*ding ding ding*


----------



## WaySlowWhitey (Oct 15, 2008)

Go with the Leatt or Alpinestars as opposed to the EVS. EVS may look soft and cushy but it's not really your head / neck / chin that contacts the brace but your helmet.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

As for the tuck and roll method when crashing, well in my experience it really eliminates it. It's really hard to get the tuck going to be the right flight pattern to get into the roll once hitting the ground. And yes it put all the force into your shoulders which in return will break your collar bone. Fortunately I didn't break my collar bone just brusied it really bad. But now that I know what I can't and can do with the brace on during a crash I really try hard and not to tuck so much and take the hit on myside of my body. I try to spin instead of tuck to get to the roll part of it. So far it has helped alot. Plus it forces me to not go OTB but go over it in a side motion. But there is still that one time that you won't do it perfect and that is where the brace comes and and makes sure you will live to try it again!!!

I am a survivor of a broken neck from DH'ing so I really need this brace to ride. I never ride with out it ever. Unless it's XC stuff but even that scares the crap out of me!!! You just never know!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I first heard of the Leatt a few days ago and I just ordered one yesterday. I turn 51 next month and have been getting more and more into DH the last couple of years. I no longer feel invincible so it was a no brainer. 2 years ago I met a guy who has a DH wheelchair. I didn't ask how he ended up in a wheelchair but it made me think.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Bump cuz I finally "got to" test my Leatt GPX out this weekend. Went fully over-the-bars in a gnarly steepa#ss rock garden section at Brian Head, landed fully on the side of my head/right shoulder/flip roll/something. I have bruises on both quads, a scrape on my lower back, more bruises on my right shoulder, left knee, and my ass. So pretty much hit everywhere. High marks for 661 Race pads too - they stayed in place and protected great.

I remember clearly thinking as I was going airborne and it was obvious I was going to land on/near my head, I hope this thing works...and it did.

This is totally anecdotal, I could've been fine without it, but I wouldn't have wanted to find out. Definitely felt my neck movement restricted when I hit, and it was a very secure feeling. The impact of the wreck pressed the brace down on my shoulders and the helmet down on the brace, so there really was no shifting of the lid - it just stopped my head from going too far. Pretty cool. I was so shaken up I walked off course and DNF'd my run, but was fine and rode down shortly after.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Great news to hear you are ok Summit. From how you described the impact it would seem that the brace played its part and you walked away which is important from anyones point of view.

There just has to be merit in them.


----------



## LuckyNick (Aug 16, 2009)

Let me rephrase that for you.....""Your life - really worth it?"" 

I think its essential. Although I havent tried it mountain biking I have always worn it riding dirtbikes. I need to try it out on the bikes I just started getting into Mountain biking so thats the only reason I havent tried it yet.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I bought one a week ago - got it adjusted - it feels great, I haven't "tested" it but i have ridden with it and I can hardly tell it is there.. The more i use the it the more i'm sure i'll not notice it. 

I picked mine up at my LBS for retail. I figure you can support your neck and LBS at the same time!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Been reading about them more and more and I'm pushing my self further with Jumps and speed. . . can't think of a better investment. Ordered mine today. Any info about how it fits or works with the 661 Coresaver?


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

The new version of the 661 Core Saver is designed to work with the Leatt. The upper panels of the spine protector are removeable to integrate with the back plate of the Leatt brace.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

godfather said:


> The new version of the 661 Core Saver is designed to work with the Leatt. The upper panels of the spine protector are removeable to integrate with the back plate of the Leatt brace.


Hmm can't remember when I bought mine, it's no older than 2 years, I'm pretty sure I bought it last summer. I will find out one way or another.

Cheers


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the change occured between the '08 and '09 models.


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)

Thinking about one of these really soon. How much does the brace rely on the helmet to restrict movement? Even a properly-fitting helmet can move around a lot under forces considerably less than those required to break your neck. So, if my helmet moves upon crashing, does this limit the effectiveness of the brace?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

JD Risk said:


> Thinking about one of these really soon. How much does the brace rely on the helmet to restrict movement? Even a properly-fitting helmet can move around a lot under forces considerably less than those required to break your neck. So, if my helmet moves upon crashing, does this limit the effectiveness of the brace?


your helmet shouldnt be moving enough to limit the effectiveness of the brace in the first place. yea, you will have a little give, but it definitely shouldnt be moving too much.
im using a Giro Remedy and small size Leatt...dont feel the helmet moving at all.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Worth every penny IMO. I actually planned on buying another one in a bigger size (I gained weight)

I currently run the size small brace and it fits very well, but starting to feel a little too snug even with the large spacer. My only problem is that I can only wear either my neck brace, OR a pressure suite. Not both at the same time. Haven't been able to find a pressure that's comfortable with a neck brace.


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words.... and this spurred me on to get mine.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Who is that, how/why did that happen, and is the guy ok?


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah he was ok, but I heard he was laying down for a while after that one. That is Kyle Marshall at the Bromont World Cup race. You can view the sequence here: It's really intense http://kevinscott.pinkbike.com/album/OUCH/

You can read hundreds of comments including some who saw it happen in person.

But basically just look at how his leatt saved him. That crash could have killed him, or paralyzed him but the leatt really helped stop his head from going farther back.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's the video of that wreck.

Ask that guy if he's happy he was wearing his Leatt.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/91552/


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

*This is interesting as well...*

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Leatt-neck-brace-review-2009.html


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> Does anyone have the cheaper Leatt Adventure model? Apparently it is not as adjustable, but it is $225 vs. $400.


Will the adventure work, or does the lack of adjustability make it a no go for DH?
Anybody using one?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know people who have the Adventure. They seem happy with it. It's better than nothing, IMHO. But I wonder if they're tried on a Club brace with the rear portion moved into the low position. I tried my Club brace on in the high position (where the Adventure is set) and man, that sucks. I lowered mine down and sure enough, things are good to go.


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

*Some info from Leatt.*

http://leatttalk.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=90&page=1


----------



## ridemybike (Dec 19, 2008)

I paid $350 for my leatt club brace and it will save you for sure. my friends went over the bars going really fast and he was fine only because he was wearing his leatt.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

MBN said:


> Will the adventure work, or does the lack of adjustability make it a no go for DH?
> Anybody using one?


its really different from rider to rider. i see a few wearing the adventure, and it seems to work well for them.

i have the Club, and definitely needed the adjustment to make it fit right for DH.

best idea would to go find a place and try one on


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I just scored a Sport for $350 on ebay. It's not brand new, but only worn twice is about as close as it gets. I can't wait to get it. I've been checking them out for a while. I'm stoked I found a carbon version for less than the Club normally runs. There are deals out there. I saw two others Sports go for under $350 in the last week. I was away from the computer for too long I guess.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

*Neck brace for people not as pretty as Mike?*

First let me say that I really want a neck brace, as it is about the only piece of safety equipment that I don't own. However, the issue that I see with the Leatt brace is that it restricts the forward movement of the head.

I frequently find myself heading headfirst into the ground. Last time I lost my chain trying to pedal into a gap with a very small landing. When my chain came off I was very off balance and I nose cased the gap. When this happens I tuck my chin to my chest and roll over onto my back. I take a small impact to the top/back of my head and a large impact (probably about 90% of the force) to my shoulder and shoulderblade. I usually have a minor neck strain but nothing major.

So anyway, my neck is about 1/3 as long as Mike's. In the pictures Mike's ability to tuck his head seems impaired by the brace. This leads me to believe that I probably couldn't move my head forward at all if I was wearing the brace. In this case I would have taken a 10x harder impact to my neck and head in my crash. This is not reflected by the sled test because their is no rotation of the sled going on.

Here's the video of Kyle's crash:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/91552/
His face hits the ground and his head bounces up pretty hard. However it isn't being forced backwards after the initial impact. I'm glad that Kyle didn't sustain permanent injuries but I'm don't believe that the Leatt brace was a major factor *in this crash*.

Is there any neck brace that will:

1. Fit someone with a short neck?
and
2. Not cause a human lawn dart type crash?​


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

I just want to post that make sure you try it out thoroughly, and beware of the helmet you have. I have a Six Six One Full Comp, and no matter how I adjust it, I cannot get enough backwards mobility, but I tried a Remedy at the shop and it is fine, so be careful about which helmet you buy. With my helmet, its ok just riding along, but when I have to get over the front of the bike, all the leatt lets me see is the front tire. I am very confident that when I crash, it will do its job well, but I am not sure if thats a good thing if it causes me to crash from a lack of mobility.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm getting one. See my crash during the Freeraid Classic a few months back

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/83652/

That tiny crash left me out cold for atleast 20 min's. Got air lifted off the mountain and in the hospital they took 3 x-rays to see the damage. Nothing but sore muscles. Few weeks later back on the bike.

This crash was strange and very weird cause I fell to a dead stop in a short distance from a decent speed. Couldn't remember a thing what happend after the last turn so the duck and roll technique is something you can not trust on, if you go down like this it's over when you know it. I'm deffinatly sure that if I rolled over i'd continue to roll down the hill and have much, much more serious injury. 600 $ is a bargain to (try) and protect you from injuries that make mountainbiking impossible. I'm only 22 and want to continue this sport till I die!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sneeck, that was a horrible wreck, man. Looks like you maybe hit a little kicker or drop and got your bars twisted up. Same thing happened to me last summer at Northstar and my head slammed the ground really hard. Knocked the wind out of myself and was sore for a few weeks, and had tightness in my neck until about 3-4 months ago. If I had the Leatt brace, the soreness and stiffness in my neck definitely wouldn't have been there.


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Looking at this crash, this could of happen...*

on a XC trail just as easily. I guess it all comes down to if it's your time, its your time. Althought that doesn't mean i won't take all the precautions possible to minimize injuries. I'm just a faster xc rider looking for protection starting with a purchase of a FF helmet at some point. But to think that you might need a brace for faster, more technical xc just seems like overkill. I guess I'm just getting older and worrying more these days.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Bought the Leatt a couple of weeks ago, rode DH (Lift served, wearing a Fox V3, good fit etc. Happy all around.) for a full day.
Rode today with my Giro Remedy and Leatt, it was fine. Minor restrictions, but nothing I can't live with. I'll be wearing it anytime I'm wearing a full face. I'm sold.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Very happy with mine again. Saved me I am sure a few times already. I went over the bars at the Sea Otter this year and dislocated my left shoulder, sprained my right shoulder, and scratched the hell out of my helmet where I landed. Very happy I got it.

Get them here from RideSFO. Killer company, great customer service etc. Ask for Phil and let him know Josh sent you.

www.ridesfo.com

Direct link to the Leatt:
http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-Protective-Gear-cln-Body-Armor/Categories


----------

